# Spring Break 2cooler fishing special!



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Spring Break is almost upon us and I still have some days open so dont forget about the 2cooler fishing special for families and parents.

Families up to 4 for $400 plus bait (~$40) for a 5 hour trip.

Must mention this ad to get special!

Offer good from March 11th through March 19th

Call me to get hooked up

Capt Craig Lambert
832-338-4570
Galvestonfish.com


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Saturday the 11th is still wide open!


----------

